# Stallion Johnson



## craigmillard (22 February 2012)

Has anyone used the KWPN Stallion Johnson? I am wondering as to the trainability, temperament etc of his youngstock and what bloodlines have worked well/not so well with him.


----------



## Anastasia (22 February 2012)

We have used Johnson several times and just LOVE his foals, we have found them all to be very good to work with.  We have one due this year by him.  If you go to our website you can see further details of the foals we have had by him and we also have videos on our youtube page.


----------



## meerkat 2 (22 February 2012)

What's your website ?


----------



## eventrider23 (22 February 2012)

I think UCS have used him as well....had a gorgeous foal a couple of years ago.


----------



## Anastasia (23 February 2012)

meerkat 2 said:



			What's your website ?
		
Click to expand...

I would love to say but unfortunately as soon as I do that this post will be removed.  If you go to my profile on here you will get the link through that under the contact information.


----------



## Tempi (23 February 2012)

I have a Johnson rising 4yr old (4 on 1st May).  Hes lovely and is an absolute pleasure, I bred him myself and hes been super from day 1.  Hes a real people person and I have to say I adore him, if I could afford to breed another by Johnson then I would.  He really added elegance to my mare (shes a little short legged and chunky), hes uphill with a good hindleg and a really straight nice movement.  Hes not overly flashy but hes got 'enough' if that makes sense.   I cant wait to get back on him and get out this year competing/training with him.  I lightly backed him last year and he was very easy to do, could get on him without lunging and hack him around the farm on his own in walk and trot.  

Heres a piccy from a show we went to last year:


----------



## Partoow (24 February 2012)

I've heard only good things, good temp, modern type scopey loose movement adds activity


----------



## stolensilver (24 February 2012)

I've only heard good things about him too and I'm kind of surprised. I own a 3/4 sister to him, Johnson is Jazz/Flemmingh/Sultan, my mare is Jazz/Flemmingh/Beaujolais (so her dam is 3/4 sister to Krack C) and she is a horse you have to treat with respect. She isn't naughty and she isn't nasty but she is a LOT of horse. 

Jazz is notorious for throwing complicated horses and I think breeders would be unwise to discount the Jazz in Johnson. My mare is not for the faint of heart and I find it difficult to believe that Johnson can be so completely different when they share so many common ancestors. Personally I would want avoid crossing Johnson with a mare who was sharp. I do think he's a very good stallion but I also think he needs to be put onto the right sort of mare to produce the best offspring.


----------



## Anastasia (26 February 2012)

SS although your mare shares the same sire and grand sire maybe the difference could be through the mareline.

Johnson's damline has produced several competition and IBOP dressage horses, so perhaps this goes towards what Johnson will produce himself.

Johnson's dam has produced - Elite mare BONNE AMIE TER KWINCKE (UB40), IBOP (dres) mare CHANEL (Uptown), Ster Prok EPTM (dres) mare D'EERD TER KWINCKE (Damon Hill), Ster Prok DJO TER KWINCKE (Jazz, and full sister to Johnson) and the second round KWPN stallion ZACHARIAS (OO Seven).

To me this shows that the dam of Johnson must produce some form of heriditability towards trainability for her daughters to have gone through performance testing.  The test for Johnson will be once more of his offspring come of riding age.  I know that the Johnson foals I have bred and sold have gone to professsional an non professional people and all have commented on them being easy so far.  I would have no hesitation on using him.


----------



## stolensilver (26 February 2012)

Don't misunderstand me, I really like Johnson as a stallion. But I would pay attention to the Jazz in him. 

Having seen KWPN IBOP tests in person I am less than impressed by them. They are not as stringent as an unaffiliated Prelim test! That IMHO is no measure of a mare's ability of trainability. The bar is set too low.


----------

